

Digital Ocean promo code (~2 months of free hosting) - rk0567

Need a SSD VPS server for side projects&#x2F;blog&#x2F;app ? Here is a promo code for $10 credit : UBUNTUDROPLET (Worth two months of hosting for free).<p>You can use my referral link if you wish : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;12666Dj
======
rk0567
Clickable link : [http://bit.ly/12666Dj](http://bit.ly/12666Dj)

------
mscman
Awesome! Thanks!

